# Tarpon Pix from Pre-Fishing the Tournament Last Friday



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Here are a few pix I took last Friday while we were pre-fishing the tournament.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I just called the closest person here into my office. I said, "Come see why I had such a good time last friday!". Great pictures Scott! And thanks again for a great trip!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

in that last pic, it looks like its got two hooks in its mouth. a red jig up top and a black n white shad deeper in its mouth.

awesome pics.


----------



## FishMore (May 21, 2004)

*Wow*

Awesome pics. I'd love to try that someday.
Never had a chance to fish for tarpon


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

Outstanding

freaking outstanding


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Those pics are great...hats off to the photographer


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Muchas thanks!


----------



## RickyT (May 24, 2004)

Way to go, guys. And great pictures, Scott.


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

Wow, where was that at? 

Those are some awesome pics, it must have been hard to catch them in the air like that.
It seems like Texas doesn't have smaller Tarpon but there seems to be some nice big ones around.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

We have plenty of small ones. Some migrate through and some are residents until they get bigger. Depends on where you fish for them. These pictures were all taken off the upper Texas coast on Friday of last week.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Man you need to copyright those pics before you see them on the front cover of some fishing mag and you don't get a penny for them.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The size of them on the net I would think is a little small for that type of stuff... but that really doesn't matter much to me anyway... I just posted them for everybody to look at.


----------



## ArtificialOnly (Jun 21, 2004)

I looked at those pictures for like 10 min. just awesome!!! you are my hero!


----------



## kevin302 (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice pictures. Did not get to get the camera out for this trip until we got back to the the doc. We did manage to bring back the heavist ling. See below to see some pictures from the tourny.

http://www.redfishtexas.com/Photos.asp
http://www.redfishtexas.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=42&PN=1


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

:cheers:*AWESOME PICS!!!! Congrats.*


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Apparently,ya'll had gifted photographers _and _anglers aboard...._SWEET!!_


----------

